# Grow light info needed (12v)



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

One of the things I have on my 'to do' list are a couple Solar Panels+controller to use as a battery charger in a grid down situation.

I had been planning to simply test them, then store them. However, I started thinking that I could actually use the 'free' electricity to grow some spinach etc. 

I can set aside a 5'x5' (or a bit larger) area as a growing area in the house, that I could enhance with grow lights using a diversion controller.

So, what I need is some practical experience with grow lights (12v/efficient ones if possible).

I'm thinking about 280W of panels that are in partial shade to keep a couple large AGM batteries charged.




-

What thinks the forum?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yah, spinach! Like you really expect us to believe you want to grow spinach. 
View attachment 8009


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes. I was the kid in elementary school that would trade his dessert away for spinach!

Really!

AJ


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A J said:


> Yes. I was the kid in elementary school that would trade his dessert away for spinach!
> 
> Really!
> 
> AJ


I used to think your honesty was beyond reproach - until this post.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

LED grow panels might be the way to go. The light your plants receive is inversely proportional to the square of the distance from the light. All this means is that at twice the distance, they get 1/4 the light. Conventional lights produce too much heat to get them very close. LEDS are more energy efficient because they don't convert the electrical energy to heat, so you can get them much closer to the plants.

Many commercial light panels pack the LEDs too close together. If I was going to do this, I would mount my own LEDs, spaced maybe 4"-6" apart, on a 4'x4' piece of plywood. I would use mostly white light LEDS, with a few blues and reds mixed in for balance.

I would also surround the grow area with mylar or other reflective surface and use a small oscillating fan to strengthen the stems and reduce mold. Good air circulation is important for healthy spinach! Some sort of timer to control photoperiod would be nice too. If your light period is too short, they will want to go to seed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

All the growers of pot I know, use 24 hour/day lighting and ventilation. Ok, I don't actually know any pot growers, but I've read that they get 3 times the production by lighting 24/7. BTW do any of your pot shops deliver? We have some down here that deliver. I wonder how much you tip the guy?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

A J said:


> Yes. I was the kid in elementary school that would trade his dessert away for spinach!
> 
> Really!
> 
> AJ


You will also be the kid that has less disease and radiation damage so truly, good for you. Yuk I don't like greens but not a fool volunteering for extinction.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepadoodle is correct. We in fact do and have been producing niche crops with 3 kinds of lights.
- led's can't be beat for efficiency and heat...but you can still burn plants good with them so keep lights back from them at least 24 inches and maybe more.
- fluorescents can sit almost on top of plants and be raised as they grow. Cheaper light bill than the boom-boom high pressure & watt lights.
- boom-boom papa deo 1,000 watt hps lights rock the crop and add about 60-80 dollars a month to your bill.

The most abundant is done with a combo of high intensity and an led. It was amazing. Costs. I bet pot growers are the only ones that can afford the combo.
Stuff grows like it's going to get out of the pot and start supervising.

Flourescents are like "coma garden" to me, everything is beautiful and fine. Just don't become the giant mongos that high pressure gives.

And as to the most wonderful led's we all love a bunch:
- check ebay for lights anywhere from 50-25% of the big ad stores.
- (I am loving this one, truly  - go to the pot growing store and talk with them. They have the best stuff all in one place. Do check wally's for deals on like items, but yes, the handiest place so far for the serious all-around indoor grower is...the pot growing shop.
- here is a list of the bulbs for a successful led array if you are building one up:
Blue 460nm 10 pieces
Blue 450nm 4 pcs
Red 630nm 60pcs
Red 660nm 10pcs
Yellow 580nm 5pcs
Orange 660nm 5pcs
White 14000k 2pcs
White 6500k 2pcs
IR 730nm 1pc
UV 410nm 1pc
= you about a 300w grow array that should hit your bill at about half. Not sure how, but our tek boy said a 300 we have is really burning at about 150.

Have fun! Pretty amazing how well they do.

As to the "24/7/365!" Thing about some plants? That is only for the vegetative, growing phase - plants are switched to 12on/12 off for flowers, buds and fruits. Life still obeys G-d's rules and so must we if we want a complete crop.
Many plants you can hold on 24 hour light to grow them bigger for more blossoms - you add those extra weeks to your cropping time. But you can make huge plants that way before you fruit them. Not all cooperate and if someone starts blooming anyway under 24? Go ahead and move them to the fruiting area for on/off cycle.

Medical source cactus going nuts on led alone:







The top, lighter 6 inches is all new growth. The momma is the chop top fatter shorty, the 3 others are the babies.


----------

